

Powering Apple Watch Apps with IBM MobileFirst - triceam
http://www.tricedesigns.com/2015/05/15/powering-apple-watch-with-ibm-mobilefirst-part-1/

======
natch
OK, I'll ask the softball question. What exactly is IBM MobileFirst bringing
to the table here? This app could be written with just the Apple SDK, iCloud,
and Apple Analytics or just about any third party analytics library with
logging, right?

Reading a little more closely I see the promise of push notifications enabled
in a future version of the example app (presumably already available for any
app, and already available in iCloud too btw).

So I guess the difference here is that all this stuff is cross platform?
(other than the small detail about it targeting Apple Watch).

~~~
natch
Crickets... IBM is MIA from this conversation.

